

Attention Ye Olde Internet Nerds, Potential Gig Opportunity - hillel
http://www.jacksonfish.com/blog/2009/02/10/attention-ye-olde-internet-nerds-potential-gig-opportunity/

======
davi
Ad for 'opportunity' to be an astroturfer & coffee-getter at a marketing
company in Seattle.

